# Anzeigetreiber stürzt ab (erst komplett lesen)



## Der eXi (30. Mai 2012)

Hey Leute, 

ich brauch mal schnell eure Hilfe. Ich hab mal wieder meinen alten PC rausgekramt, weil der einen Quadcore hat und mein Ersatzpc nur einen Duo.

Nur leider ist der Quadcore ein wenig instabil. Auch die Leute von Atelco haben nie ein richtiges Problem oder die Ursache der Probleme gefunden. 
Ich natürlich immer. 

Ich erklär euch mal eben was momentan der Stand ist:

- Grafikkarte, Ram, Festplatte und alle 4 Kerne wurden getestet und (bis auf den Prozessor) alle in den Ersatzpc eingebaut. Dort funktionieren sie einwandfrei.
 - Auf der Festplatte wurde mehrmals Windows 7 64bit und mittlerweile 32bit neuinstalliert um irgendwelche Fehler der Windowssoftware zu vermeiden.
 -- Nach neu Installation ist der PC im normalen Windowsmodus des öfteren mit Bluescreen abgeraucht (Ich meine es stand dort schon etwas vom Grafiktreiber)
 --- Im abgesicherten Modus funktioniert der PC allerdings.
 - Temperaturen der einzelnen Komponenten wurden überwacht und sind normal!
 - Stresstest für Grafikkarte (Furmark), Prozessor und Ram (Prime95) und Festplatte (mit Speedfan durchgecheckt) ergaben keine Fehler.

Ich hatte vor ein paar Monaten mal Probleme mit CRC Fehlern, deswegen dachte ich erst die Festplatte sei kaputt, aber nach Austausch der Teile bestand das Problem. Also dachte ich an das Mainboard, aber jetzt, wo ich das Problem nochmal angepackt habe, bin ich mir ganicht mehr so sicher, dass es überhaupt an der Hardware liegt.

Ich habe momentan einen Betatreiber von nVidia drauf, vorher den neusten, beide ergeben aber das selbe Problem. Das System läuft flüssig, die Stresstests bringen nichts. Nichts wird zu heiß, nichts ergibt Fehler.

Ich nutze momentan 2 Spiele zum testen, ob der Grafiktreiber abstürzt.

- Minecraft: Längeres Rumlaufen führt zum blinken des Bildschirms und dann zum Absturz und Wiederherstellen des Anzeigetreibers. Wenn ich Minecraft dann ausmache (weil es Blackscreen hat) und es neustarte, geht es ungefähr genauso weiter.
 - Battlefield 3: Nachdem das Menü geladen hat, bekomme ich auch dort einen Blackscreen, allerdings reicht dort auch das Neustarten von Battlefield. Weiter als den Blackscreen komme ich allerdings nicht.

Jetzt hab ich eine "Lösung" gefunden, aber damit kann man sich nicht zufrieden geben.

Da ich im abgesicherten Modus keine Probleme habe und der Treiber abstürzt im normalen Modus, denke ich, dass es an dem Treiber liegt. Somit hab ich die Grafikkarte im Gerätemanager mal "deinstalliert", aber den Treiber draufgelassen. Danach dann direkt wieder nach Plugin Hardware gesucht und gewartet bis die Grafikkarte wieder erkannt wird. Dann hab ich aber beim ziehen der Fenster auf dem Desktop so ein Nachziehen also ich seh das Fenster so Wischtechnik mäßig. Das interessante ist nun aber, dass Battlefield 3 und Minecraft einwandfrei funktionieren. Das Ganze fängt von vorne an, wenn ich den PC neustarte. Also wenn er den Treiber wieder ordnungsgemäß läd.

Kennt sich da irgendwer mit aus und hat einen Tipp? 


MfG eXi

EDIT: Jetzt ist er mir grad auch mit Bluescreen beim Schreiben abgeschmiert. Im Bluescreen stand, das er versucht hat den Grafiktreiber wiederherzustellen, aber das nicht gelang.



Folgende Werte standen bei Punkt "Technical information":



nvlddmkm.sys - Address 9356EED8 base at 93430000, Datestamp 47b20713



und 



STOP: 0x00000116 (0x85A0B008, 0x9356EED8, 0x00000000, 0x00000002)



Ich weiß nicht mehr weiter!




Grafikkarte: Nvidia 9800gtx
 Prozessor: Q9450 @2.66Ghz
 RAM: 4GB (momentan wegen 32bit nur 3GB genutzt)


----------



## kaepteniglo (30. Mai 2012)

Welche Treiberversion nutzt du?


----------



## Der eXi (30. Mai 2012)

301.24 momentan (ist der Beta Treiber)
und vorher hatte ich den neusten 301.42 drauf. Beide ergaben das Gleiche.


----------



## Blut und Donner (30. Mai 2012)

DOWNGRADE doch mal auf den 296.10, hab gehört der 301.24 soll auf manchen Systemem Probleme machen.


----------



## Saji (30. Mai 2012)

Eventuell würde ein noch älterer Treiber das Problem beheben. Vielleicht hat auch die Grafikkarte ein Ding weg bekommen irgendwann. Wäre interessant zu wissen ob die gleichen Fehler auch mit einer anderen Grafikkarte auftreten (was dann höchstwahrscheinlich auf das Mainboard als Fehlerquelle hindeuten könnte).


----------



## Der eXi (30. Mai 2012)

Also die Grafikkarte funktioniert in einem anderen System. Benutz ja eigentlich nen anderen PC weil der hier ja immer Abstürzt. Ich versuch das Downgraden mal.


----------



## Kamsi (30. Mai 2012)

http://www.sevenforums.com/crash-lockup-debug-how/63320-stop-0x116-video_tdr_error-troubleshooting.html

laut google ist stop 0x116 ein videokarten problem 

vieleicht hilft dir der link


----------



## Der eXi (30. Mai 2012)

Hm, meine Grafikkarte funktioniert ja in anderen PCs. 

Das Downgraden hat auch nicht geholfen. Hab alles runtergeworfen mit Drivercleaner etc und den 296.10 benutzt, aber damit freezed der PC anstatt nur den Anzeigetreiber neuzustarten.

:/ Ich versteh nicht woran es liegen kann. Mainboard neukaufen ist keine Option, weil der PC zu alt ist um genau das passende zu kaufen.


EDIT: Hab jetzt wieder den neuen Treiber drauf und dort schmiert mir halt nur der Anzeigetreiber ab.

Ich bin jetzt wieder hingegangen und hab im Gerätemanager die Karte deinstalliert und dann nach Plug & Play Hardware suchen lassen. Dann installiert er mir über dieses Windows Fenster einen Anzeigetreiber und dann kann ich Battlefield 3 auf Hohen Einstellungen spielen. Bis ich den PC neustarte. Dann müsste ich die Karte wieder rauswerfen usw. Außerdem weiß ich nicht wie lang das wirklich hällt, weil vorhin ist mir nach dem spielen (ca 30min gespielt) beim schreiben dieses Forumeintrags der Treiber beim normalen Surfen im Inet abgeschmiert. Wo ist denn da der Zusammenhang ?!


----------



## Saji (30. Mai 2012)

Hrm... mein Liebling, der Arbeitsspeicher. Hast du die Möglichkeit das System mal mit nur einem RAM-Riegel laufen zu lassen oder hast du nur einen 4GB Riegel drin? Ein defekter RAM kann ja auch so allerhand kuriose Fehler produzieren. Ansonsten würde ich spontan auf ein defektes Mainboard tippen, oder zumindest auf einen defekten PCIe Slot.


----------



## Der eXi (30. Mai 2012)

RAM habe ich beide schon abwechselnd genutzt also einzelnd und in die beiden anderen Slots gepackt. Auch 2 andere RAM-Riegel habe ich verwendet. Auch diese RAM-Riegel hier funktionieren im anderen PC. Wahrscheinlich ist es wirklich das Mainboard. Nur das ist nicht nachvollziehbar. Ich spiel grad BF3 ohne Probleme, nur weil ich die Graka aus dem Geräte-Manager wie oben beschrieben rausgekickt habe und wieder suchen lassen hab...

Das Mainboard ist zu alt um es auszutauschen. Ist noch ein Q9450 drinne und Mainboards dafür findet man kaum noch und wenn dann zu viel zu hohen Preisen. Leider hab ich auch nicht das Geld mir neuen RAM + MB + CPU zu kaufen. :/ Kann ich ihn also wieder einmotten und mit meinem DualCore weiterspielen (der BF3 nicht packt).

PS: Habe alle vorhandenen PCI Slots getestet. Überall das selbe Problem.


----------



## Saji (30. Mai 2012)

Der schrieb:


> RAM habe ich beide schon abwechselnd genutzt also einzelnd und in die beiden anderen Slots gepackt. Auch 2 andere RAM-Riegel habe ich verwendet. Auch diese RAM-Riegel hier funktionieren im anderen PC. Wahrscheinlich ist es wirklich das Mainboard. Nur das ist nicht nachvollziehbar. Ich spiel grad BF3 ohne Probleme, nur weil ich die Graka aus dem Geräte-Manager wie oben beschrieben rausgekickt habe und wieder suchen lassen hab...
> 
> Das Mainboard ist zu alt um es auszutauschen. Ist noch ein Q9450 drinne und Mainboards dafür findet man kaum noch und wenn dann zu viel zu hohen Preisen. Leider hab ich auch nicht das Geld mir neuen RAM + MB + CPU zu kaufen. :/ Kann ich ihn also wieder einmotten und mit meinem DualCore weiterspielen (der BF3 nicht packt).
> 
> PS: Habe alle vorhandenen PCI Slots getestet. Überall das selbe Problem.



Klingt wirklich haarsträubend. :-/ Schade, ich hoffe nur das jemand anderes vielleicht noch eine zündende Idee hat.


----------



## mristau (30. Mai 2012)

Also nen Quadcore sollte BF3 nicht brauchen, es wäre vielleicht hilfreich, wenn die genauen Bezeichnungen der CPUs nennen könntest.

Wenn dir zum einen die Festplatte CRC Fehler bringt, dann auch noch der Grafiktreiber abstürzt und ähnliches, würde ich auch zum Board tendieren.
Eventuell könntest du damit nochmal zu Atelco gehen, dass sie mal alle deine Komponenten bei sich in ein Testsystem einbauen, mit nem anderen Board.
Es könnte allerdings auch Netzteil sein, bei ner Freundin waren mal ähnliche Fehler aufgetreten, Festplattenfehler, PC ging einfach aus, diverse BlueScreens, dort hatte ein schlechtes Netzteil zum platzen von einem Kondensator auf dem Motherboard geführt

Da die restlichen Komponenten alle in anderen PCs laufen, ist davon wohl nix direkt defekt, aber evtl gibts auch Inkompatibilitäten zwischen einzelnen Komponenten, z.B. RAM nicht kompatibel zum Board


----------



## Lichfritzer (30. Mai 2012)

sry, für den post, vergessen Seite zu aktualisieren


----------



## Cyborg1972 (30. Mai 2012)

Ich hatte bei meinem PC ähnliche Probleme , zuletzt hat mein PC behauptet , ich hätte keine Festplatte, hab ´auch an alles gedacht ( Motherboard , Netzteil und ähnliches )

Kumpel mit Ahnung sagte , kommt alles von der GraKarte !
9800 GT raus , andere rein , läuft wie neu
Ob das bei Dir hilft , weiss ich natürlich nicht


----------



## painschkes (30. Mai 2012)

_Er hat einen Q9450 - und das mit Battlefield 3 hab ich selbst gesehen..den Quadcore brauchsts schon - zumindest für hohe Einstellungen.

Wir suchen die ganze Zeit in allen möglichen Threads und Foren und alles was hier und da mal geholfen hat funktioniert bei ihm nicht..

Ich persönlich find's ja ne Frechheit das das schon 2007 aufgetreten ist und bis heute kein Fix von irgendeiner Seite vorhanden ist.

PS : Ja..wir sind Freunde - ich wollte jetzt nur mal sagen das ich ihm auch schon versuche zu helfen.._


----------



## Der eXi (30. Mai 2012)

Also wie gesagt. Sobald ich die Graka im Geräte-Manager rauswerfe und suchen lasse geht BF3.

Der DuoCore im anderen PC hat 2.8Ghz. Der PC war mal von Dell zum Arbeiten für meinen Vater. Kann da nicht genau rauslesen welcher das ist.

Der DuoCore packt nicht mal The Binding of Isaac ohne zu slowen (Flash-Game) was mir auch total komisch vorkommt, da meine Freundin mit ihrem 2,13Ghz DuoCore Laptop das spielen kann.

Der Quadcore hier in dem PC wäre mir also schon wichtig.

Auch das Netzteil funktioniert im anderen PC, da ich das mit umbaue, wegen den Stromanschlüssen der Grafikkarte.

Total komisch die Geschichte. Hab sämtliche Tests und Fixes welche ich gefunden hab in Foren probiert, aber nichts half.

Ich glaub ich kanns wirklich vergessen mit dem Board und dem CPU 

Paar 100 € für neue Teile hab ich nämlich auch nicht.

Die Grafikkarte läuft ja auch im Stresstest von Furmark 3D Stunden lang ohne abzustürzen. Nur bei zB BF3 oder Minecraft passiert das... Andere Spiele hab ich grad nicht zur Hand.


----------



## Blut und Donner (30. Mai 2012)

Nur zur Verständnissfrage, wenn du die Grafikkarte in den anderen Rechner einbaust, kann man dort besagte Spiele starten?
Wenn beim Stresstest durch Furmark solche Fehler nicht auftreten, kann man eigentlich einen Hardwarefehler fast schon ausschlißen, zumindest liefert das Netzteil genügend Strom.

Ich würde immernoch auf einen Treiberfehler schließen, vl. die Kiste nochmal neuaufsetzen und dann, sagen wir mal die letzten 5 Grafik-Treiber durchprobieren.

Bluescreens bei der neuinstallation, vl. hilft ein BIOS-Update weiter? (Birgt aber immer ein gewissen Risiko, also vorsicht!)


----------



## painschkes (30. Mai 2012)

_Neu aufgesetzt hat er, hat sehr alte und den neusten Treiber probiert - alles ohne Verbesserung.

Die Karte funktioniert im anderen Rechner ohne Probleme - damit wird täglich League of Legends etc. gespielt - BF3 usw. funktioniert auch - nur das die Leistung wegen dem Dualcore nicht ausreicht.

Die Probleme treten im anderen Rechner auf sobald die Karte da drin ist.

Biosupdate hab ich auch schon überlegt - ist aber riskant._


----------



## Der eXi (30. Mai 2012)

Windows ist mehrmals schon neuinstalliert worden. 64bit und 32bit. 

Die Graka funktioniert in anderen PCs. Sie funktioniert auch hier, wenn ich die Karte im Geräte Manager entferne und dann wieder suchen lasse. Aber das müsste ich dann jedes mal machen und ich weiß nicht mal, ob der Treiber dann nicht doch irgendwann wieder rausfliegt. Umso weiter ich nach hinten gehe mit den Treibern, umso eher freezt der ganze PC anstatt nur den Treiber neuzustarten.

Es kann natürlich echt sein, dass das MB irgendwo eine kleine Macke hat und deshalb die Kommunikation irgendwo fratze ist. Nur dann frage ich mich, wieso es funktioniert wenn ich das mit dem Geräte Manager mache. Ich kann dann BF3 zocken, auf hohen Einstellungen ohne das was passiert. Nur sobald ich den PC neustarte, komm ich nicht weiter als den Ladebildschirm der Mission. Danach freezt BF3 und ich muss es aufm Desktop beenden. Ich seh dann nicht mal ob der Treiber irgendwas gemacht hat.

EDIT: Auch wenn ich in die Grafikoption vom Spiel will, solange ich noch nicht in einer Mission bin, schmiert das Spiel ab.

Bin jetzt mal schnell rausgegangen ausm Game um unten die Fehlermeldung zu posten:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kaepteniglo (30. Mai 2012)

Hast du mal noch ältere Treiber als die 290er getestet?


----------



## painschkes (30. Mai 2012)

_Er hat jetzt zum Test eine 8600GTS eingebaut - gleiche Probleme._


----------



## Der eXi (30. Mai 2012)

Nein, denn die neuen Treiber funktionierten auf dem anderen PC auch. Dort ist nur MB und CPU anders als in dem hier.

Hab gerade eine 8600gts die ich hier rumliegen hatte getestet, da passiert das selbe. Liegt also weiterhin entweder am Treiber oder am MB.


----------



## painschkes (30. Mai 2012)

_Die Grafikkarte wieder deaktivieren und ihn suchen lassen funktioniert auch mit der Karte - was für ein Scheiss ist das nur.._


----------



## Der eXi (30. Mai 2012)

japs, es ist so traurig das ich lachen musste. Karte ausm Geräte Manager gekickt und neu suchen lassen und auch diese Karte funktioniert.


----------



## Blut und Donner (30. Mai 2012)

DU hast auch ganz sicher im Bios alle eventuellen Onboardgrafikkarten ausgeschaltet?


----------



## painschkes (30. Mai 2012)

_Er hat ein "MSI P7N SLI-Platinum" - da sollte es keine Onbaordkarte geben._

*
*


----------



## Nebola (30. Mai 2012)

Wird dir zwar nicht helfen, aber ich hatte den gleichen Blue Screen Code vor ca. 5 Minuten.
Hatte ich vor ca. 1 - 2 Wochen schon einmal. 2 mal neuaufgesetzt, dann wars erst weg. 
Ich hab zwar noch keinen RAM getestet bzw GPU auch net weil eher selten der Fall war,
mache das aber gleich mal.

Edit:
System läuft mit:
7 64 Bit
Sapphire HD 7970 OC
8 GB Ram von Corsair
X6 1100T von AMD


----------



## painschkes (30. Mai 2012)

_Wie mies...ich hoffe ich infizier mich nicht bei euch 

Das ist ja echt krass..
_


----------



## Der eXi (30. Mai 2012)

Den PC hab ich schon so oft neu aufgesetzt  Aber danke für den Tipp!


----------



## Xidish (30. Mai 2012)

Mag zwar nicht die Lösung sein ... doch ...

Kannst Du das bei diesem Board enthaltene LiveUpdate irgendwie abschalten?
Vielleicht funktioniert das nicht so einwandfrei und versucht irgendwie in den Treibern rumzufuschen.

Und sind auch die richtigen System & Chipset Treiber installiert?
Sind die Grafiktreiber sauber installiert, also beim rumprobieren auch nicht nur drüberinstalliert?
Um doppelte Einträge zu finden/löschen oder GraKaTreiber wirklich komplett zu deinstallieren, eignet sich Nasty Fileremover ganz gut (auch unter Win7 64bit).

Wie aktuell ist die BIOS-Software?

Was für RAM-Riegel (also Geschwindigkeit) hast Du eigentlich bei dem abschmierenden PC?
Es werden ja scheinbar nur 2 bis 3 Typen supported.

Ist das Board <Certified for Vista> ?
Wenn ja, könnte es evtl. ja auch an Kompatibilitätsproblemen mit dem neueren Windows 7 liegen.

ansonsten wie immer kA (ich) und davon jede Menge ...^^


----------



## Der eXi (30. Mai 2012)

Mit dem LiveUpdate weiß ich nicht.

Chipsettreiber von nForce hab ich heute mittag den neusten drauf gepackt.
Grafiktreiber hab ich immer im abgesicherten Modus mit Drivercleaner komplett runtergeworfen.

Die Biossoftware ist glaube ich von 2005. Allerdings hat der PC so wie er hier steht mal funktioniert. Das war ein Komplett PC von Atelco. 

Die Ramriegel sind 2x2GB auf 800Mhz DDR2

Mit dem Vista weiß ich ganicht. Meine Idee wäre es jetzt noch, einfach Vista mal aufzuspielen und dann zu gucken. Meint ihr das könnte helfen? Dann würde es vielleicht echt am neuen Windows 7 liegen, denn ich meine das wurde ja mal geupdatet.

Danke für deine Tipps! Helfen kann alles also immer her damit.


----------



## Blut und Donner (30. Mai 2012)

Ich würd mal alles ausprobieren, vl ein Windowsabbild vom andern PC auf dems geht, auf den anderen rüberziehen und das verwenden oder so.


----------



## Der eXi (30. Mai 2012)

Bei sowas weiß ich nicht ob das geht. Man kann ja auch nicht eine Windowsplatte von einem System ins andere stecken und dann booten, weil er nur auf dem System bootet auf dem es installiert ist.


----------



## Blut und Donner (30. Mai 2012)

naja, man kann es versuchen, geht zwar meistens nicht, weil die richtigen Treiber fehlen. Aber man kanns versuchen.


----------



## Nebola (30. Mai 2012)

Mein Fehler hab ich scheinbar gefunden. Also bei mir schmiert die Graka ab bzw. Blackscreen wenn ich bisschen Furmark laufen lasse.

Die Temperatur pendelt sich so bei 74 Grad ein, was ja in Ordnung ist. Aber nach ca. 2500 Frames ist es dann genug, einfach Black Screen und das wars.

Ist ja nicht so als wenn die erst 2 Monate alt wäre ...


----------



## Der eXi (31. Mai 2012)

Hm... ich hatte grad einfach so beim nichts tuen einen Reset vom Treiber. Also irgendwie ohne Sinn was der Treiber da macht. Ich versuch jetzt mal Vista. Gucken ob ich da heute Nacht noch Bock drauf hab oder erst morgen. Werd euch dann mal berichten obs was ändert, denn Original war hier Vista drauf und Windows7 wurde irgendwann Anfang 2011 überarbeitet. Seit dem ist der PC GLAUBE ich auch so. Mal gucken


----------



## Nebola (31. Mai 2012)

Nun, so ist es bei mir aber teils auch. Starte Chrome. Warte kurz auf einmal "freeze". Treiber hat sich restartet. Und das nicht nur dabei.


----------



## Xidish (31. Mai 2012)

Der schrieb:


> Die Biossoftware ist glaube ich von 2005. Allerdings hat der PC so wie er hier steht mal funktioniert. Das war ein Komplett PC von Atelco.


Also die "aktuellste" Bios-Version (1.4) scheint von Januar 2011 zu stammen.
-> MSI P7N SLI Platinium Bios Treiber wenn es den wirklich dieses Board ist. 


Allerdings würde ich ein Bios-Update erst als allerletztes vornehmen, wenn das System mit dem alten Bios noch lief.

Aber wer weiß, evtl. beinhaltet ja die letzte Version Entscheidendes, was alle "neue" Hardware erst zueinander kompatibel macht. (?)
Ich weiß z.B. von meinem PC, daß ich erst das Bios updaten musste, damit meine neuere CPU erst akzeptiert wurde.
Vorher ging gar nix.

Manchmal denke ich auch, ein PC hat einfach nur zu funktionieren, immer wieder mal diese Hardware-Verständigungsprobleme untereinander ... 

naja ... Gutes Gelingen

gn8


----------



## Konov (31. Mai 2012)

Ich weiß nicht obs damit was zutun hat, aber bei mir haben im Eingangsposting direkt die Alarmglocken geläutet, wo ich SPEEDFAN gelesen hab. ^^

Der Rotz hat bei mir immer Bluescreens verursacht, und im Netz steht dazu auch einiges, also ich wage zu bezweifeln dass es dein Problem gänzlich behebt aber lass das ding einfach mal von der Platte.


----------



## Der eXi (31. Mai 2012)

Ich installier jetzt erstmal Vista wie gesagt. Dann ist Speedfan eh nimmer drauf. Das war ja nur um zu gucken ob die Karte vielleicht zu heiß wird.

Das Bios Update ist wirklich das letzte was ich versuchen werde, da der PC keine neue Hardware hat. Der ganze PC, so wie er hier steht, urde mir damals so verkauft. Also brauch ich theoretisch kein neues Bios damit Hardware erkannt wird.


----------



## Xathom (31. Mai 2012)

Hallo Exi,

Das klingt mir fast nach einem RAM Problem, hatte vor genaumer Zeit etwas ähnliches und mich totgesucht, da der Rammtest erst nach einer knappen Stunde und einer fortgeschrittenen Diagnose Fehler ausspuckte.
Bei WIndows 7 ist ein Ramdiagnosetool integriert.
Hierzu einfach den Startbutton drücken und in das Suchfeld: Windows-Speicherdiagnose eingeben und diese einmal komplett oder bis ein Fehler auftritt durchlaufen lassen.


----------



## Der eXi (31. Mai 2012)

Hab mittlerweile wieder alles umgebaut, da ich beim entpacken wieder CRC - Fehler bekomme. Das Mainboard ist wohl echt kaputt. Alle Komponenten im zweiten PC (Bis auf MB und Prozessor) und es läuft wie geschmiert.  Dann halt kein BF3 dank schlechtem DuoCore.

Aber danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## mristau (31. Mai 2012)

kannst den quadcore net in das Board einbauen, klang ja nach nem alten core2duo und nem core2quad, die hätten denselben Sockel und die Boards unterstützen normal beide


----------

